# Blowing oil out the dipstick.



## wed81rebel (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyone have this problem? if so what was the cause? thank you in advance.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (wed81rebel)*

like how much?
If you open the oil cap does it blow smoke out of that? Are we talking just a little bit or a ton?
and what color?
If its really bad you could have bad ringlands and need new rings on your pistons


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (wed81rebel)*

Usually a PCV problem. Bad rings can make this situation worse but this can happen even with fine rings and a pcv problem. (like the PCV is blocked, clogged, or cant release the pressure itself).


----------



## wed81rebel (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

This is a motor I bought out of a junk yard w/18k miles. I finally got it running and when I open the oil filler cap it has pressure also. The oil coming out of the dipstick is just a little until I rev it up then it is worse. more rpms more oil. at idle it just spits a couple drops a minute. there is definatly pressure in the motor. In older vw's this is usually is a head gasket problem and I hope this isn't the case here. It is also filling the plug holes w/ oil. I'm guessing that is just a bad valve cover gasket, where the plugs go in the head there are 6 little gaskets.


----------



## wed81rebel (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (PhReE)*

where is the pcv valve on our cars?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (wed81rebel)*

sounds to me like it could be 3 things...
Blown headgasket...but if that was the case youd have white smoke coming out of the exhaust.
Bent valves in the head
or bad rings
i think it could be bad rings if its "spitting" oil out
Do a compression test on all 6 cylinders...they should be around 190lbs


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Wouldnt a leak down test be better?


----------



## wed81rebel (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I know that is the next step.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Wouldnt a leak down test be better?

yes, but he could perform a compression test at home in his spare time and would have to take it to a shop. A compression test would be the first step i would think...bc if his numbers are bad, then youve already got the answer that something IS wrong with the motor


----------



## nditoto (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (wed81rebel)*

Definitely sounds like a stuck PCV. Bad rings alone would not cause the problem, just make it worse. And bent valves would not pressurize the crankcase so it's not that.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the PCV is located towards the driver side of the throttle body, on the intake. I think it has a vacuum hose connected to it. When I installed my CAI, I had to cut it off of the stock intake and put it on the CAI I bought.
-Emron


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (nditoto)*

ive never experienced a clogged pcv, but i have experienced bad rings, and it did the same thing to me.
But if its the pcv, then awesome, i wish i was so lucky


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Just to make sure that you dont have a pcv problem, disconnect the plastic hose that clips onto the passenger side of the valve cover in the rear, when the car is running this should be freely venting, if not remove the valve cover and the small plastic filter that bolts up to the inside of the valve cover is probably collged and sludged up, there is no reason for the top end of the motor to hold pressure if it is venting properly, especially with low miles like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also try running it a 1/2 quart on the low side, for some reason it may also have a little too much oil in the motor, which is causing elavated pressure in the pan, forcing it out the dipstick


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (24valvedGTI)*

first off how many quarts of oil do you have in it


----------



## wed81rebel (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (killacoupe)*

Just enough oil to read on the low side of the full mark on the dipstick.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (wed81rebel)*

The PCV outlet is on the rear passenger side of the motor. On the top -- there is a bracket that origionally held 2 hoses in OEM form -- one of the connectors (top one) goes to nothing, the other one (lower one) is just essentially a hole in the head -- your PCV.


----------



## wed81rebel (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (PhReE)*

I think i'm leaning towards a head gasket problem. When I took the coil packs off there was milky oil in there.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (wed81rebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wed81rebel* »_I think i'm leaning towards a head gasket problem. When I took the coil packs off there was milky oil in there.

booyah! Theres the culprit...
Had it happen on my 240sx, does it spit out any white smoke from the exhaust?


----------



## wed81rebel (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

no smoke at all. My race car did the same thing 2 years ago. the gasket was letting compresion into the colant port and it would blow a hose every race. well I guess it isn't the same thing but close.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (wed81rebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wed81rebel* »_no smoke at all. My race car did the same thing 2 years ago. the gasket was letting compresion into the colant port and it would blow a hose every race. well I guess it isn't the same thing but close.

in most every case ive seen, milky oil means water in the oil, and in every case ive seen its been the headgasket


----------



## wed81rebel (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Blowing oil out the dipstick. (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Yes milky oil is water in the oil. It can be more than a head gasket but usually it just the gasket. I hope the head or block isn't cracked. This is the never ending project getting this car back on the road. I think I'm going to put the head spacer in now in waiting for the turbo setup


----------

